# King snake



## Jody Hawk (May 20, 2006)

I caught this little king snake in my yard today. It's eyes were milked over where it is getting ready to shed it's skin. Got a few pictures of it and turned it loose. Folks, don't ever kill a king snake. I love king snakes, they will kill poisonous snakes and if you don't mess with it, you'll never know that it was there.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2006)

I watched a king snake eat another snake and it was the same size as him!!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 20, 2006)

Dat one wasn't all that big was he?
I had one and think it is still at camp bout 5 feet long and growing use to curl up under the matress in my camper til deer season started then he or she would leave come back when it was over spent one nite during Turkey season blam thang like to skeered me out my wits crawling over my legs but it still there


----------



## CAL (May 20, 2006)

I have never hurt a King snake and I appreciate all you boys what sleeps with them snakes.Ain't no snake of no kind gonna crawl over me less I am dead and I ain't sure about then!


----------



## Lead Poison (May 20, 2006)

I never kill King Snakes. Just like some of you, I've seen them eat poisonous snakes that were almost as big as they were.

The King Snake definitely has my vote for the "best snake in world" because of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2006)

Great pic Jody! That little knot should have some brothers and sisters around close by too.


----------



## bigswamp (May 21, 2006)

cool pic...it will be a good neighbor.


----------



## Spinkaleo (May 22, 2006)

Kings are cool.  Wife does not care for any kind of snake.  I found the skin from a king in my building that is close to 
 7'6".  Have not seen a poisinous snake in my yard in 3 years.


----------



## shaggybill (May 23, 2006)

Awesome snakes, those king snakes. One of my favorites. Great picture, Jody.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Jody, They are a awesome snake.


----------



## leo (May 23, 2006)

*Great pic Jody*

I have had a couple of King snakes that lived in my yard


----------



## rip18 (May 23, 2006)

Neat find & neat pic!  Thanks!


----------

